# How to ship breastmilk?



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum-please move if it's not.

We are applying to adopt and my sister has generously offered to pump and store extra bm for us (her son is 3 months). She lives about 4 hours away, and I'm wondering how we should go about getting the milk from her to store here. She doesn't have a deep freezer (we don't either, but will get one for this), and freezer space is probably limited.

Do we ship overnight and pack on dry ice? UPS or USPS? how in the heck do we declare the contents? HELP!

if anyone has gone through this, I'd love to hear your tricks and tips! I'm poking around on the four friends site (breastfeeding adopted children) but am not sure where to post this type of question since that seems to be dedicated solely to inducing lactation (which we'll do as well...)

thanks


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Visit the MilkShare website in my sig and read the info there.

But when I shipped milk for donation I packed everything tightly in a trash bag in a cardboard box with an inch or so of flat newspaper or packing paper around it, sealed as airtight as I could with packing tape. I shipped either USPS Express overnight or Priority (in cooler weather) and it arrived fine (with the exception of getting lost twice over a 6 month period







: ). Dry ice isn't usually necessary.
The actual milk itself was stored in labeled Lansinoh or Gerber bags in 5-10oz amounts and then 6-8 of those were stored in gallon sized Ziploc bags.

That's so great that your sister is willing to help you!! Congrats on your upcoming adoption!

- Krista


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
Visit the MilkShare website in my sig and read the info there.

But when I shipped milk for donation I packed everything tightly in a trash bag in a cardboard box with an inch or so of flat newspaper or packing paper around it, sealed as airtight as I could with packing tape. I shipped either USPS Express overnight or Priority (in cooler weather) and it arrived fine (with the exception of getting lost twice over a 6 month period







: ). Dry ice isn't usually necessary.
The actual milk itself was stored in labeled Lansinoh or Gerber bags in 5-10oz amounts and then 6-8 of those were stored in gallon sized Ziploc bags.

That's so great that your sister is willing to help you!! Congrats on your upcoming adoption!

- Krista

nak

Ditto to pp. That is what I did to ship from Wisconsin to Washington and the milk arrived frozen even after being routed incorrectly and taking 2 days for delivery.

Jenn


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm the sister.... My concern would be shipping it in Texas, in the summer. I'd *hate* for the milk to arrive partially thawed.

So any tips on how to do it when it's 100 degrees?


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

I shipped from CO to OR in the winter, but I did put it on dry ice and use overnight because I really, really did not want it to thaw in the slightest. I put it in a styrofoam cooler and then got a box big enough for the cooler to go into. I didn't seal anything, but I did take it all put together to my local ups shipping store (you know like the ones at strip malls all over the place) and told them what I was doing and they helped me from there. They poked holes in the cooler and box and wrote everything up. There were very, very helpful. It wasn't cheap, but it did arrive alright the next day w/no problems. I'd get to know a local ups shipping store and then get them to ehlp you everytime. That way they know what you are doing and you can get into a rhythm with them.

Good luck and you are an awesome sister!!!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I was shipping from MA to Georgia in the middle of the summer. It was very hot at times and Express mail worked just fine.
I experimented with a styrofoam cooler in a box but the results seemed about the same. The key is leaving as little air space as possible. Pack it TIGHTLY.


----------

